# Which .22 target pistol to buy?



## IdahoGunMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanted to get folks' input. I want to get a .22 target pistol, but am not sure which to buy. I've never bought a .22 before, so I need some advice.

Here are a few choices that have been suggested. Which of these do you like? If you have another, please list.

Beretta Neo
Smith 22A
Colt Woodsman
Browning Challenger
Ruger Mark II
Ruger Mark III


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

You have a fine list of plinkers there. These would all be nice to own/shoot. I really enjoy my Ruger MKIII. They are relatively affordable and a pleasure to shoot. The MKIII system is a pain to strip for cleaning but, with practice, can be learned and accomplished with relative ease.


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally I would revise the list to this:



IdahoGunMan said:


> Browning Challenger
> Ruger Mark II
> Ruger Mark III


Track record and reliability are huge, but the 3 listed deal with the dirt a bit better than the others. If you are going for a nice range pistol in .22 that is readily available and will give you the largest window of shooting time those are your main competitors IMO.

Good luck!


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

Im an owner of both a browning buckmark as well as a Ruger MkIII pistols and they are both very well made, durable, and accurate...


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

i just love my Ruger MkII, although it's not for competition but still the most fun pistol i own!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

IdahoGunMan said:


> Beretta Neo
> Smith 22A
> Colt Woodsman
> Browning Challenger
> ...


Neos -- mediocre trigger, good accuracy and reliability, but more finicky that the 22A or Buckmark (BM) or MKIII. Good if you have small hands.

22A -- as accurate and reliable as anything else you will find under $500. Average trigger, very easy to strip. Good if you have large hands, but medium hands should fit ok too. Most amount of bang for the buck, if you can still find them for around $229.

MKII/III -- built like tank, and will last several lifetimes. Average-sized grip, very good accuracy and reliability. Stripping is a chore. Trigger is good, and can be made better with aftermarket parts.

I would not recommend the Woodsman or Challenger, since they are no longer made and it might be difficult to find parts. I would however recommend that you take a look at the Browning Buckmark. It has the best trigger of all of these, and is as accurate and reliable as the 22A or MKIII. They run $279 new here, which makes them a little more expensive than the Neos or 22A, but less than a MKIII. If I could only have one, it would be this one.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Walther makes a nice .22.

http://www.waltherpistols.com/category/39-Walther_P22_Handguns.aspx

good luck.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

biohazurd said:


> Im an owner of both a browning buckmark as well as a Ruger MkIII pistols and they are both very well made, durable, and accurate...


+1

I like the Buckmark trigger a little more but both are great shooters.


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

qpoint said:


> Walther makes a nice .22.
> 
> http://www.waltherpistols.com/category/39-Walther_P22_Handguns.aspx
> 
> good luck.


Just be ready to take a crash course in gun-smithing if you get a P22.


----------

